# Lift kit



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm wondering if anybody Has cheap enough to build there own lift kit for a 06 660 griz, If so could you let me know. Also my griz is a silvertip painted and I'm trying to get some of the stupid stickers off yet and I'm wondering if using a hair dryer behind them will peel paint or not.
Thanks Bauman


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Buddy if mine built a 2 inch lift got 08 700 grizzly and turned out good, pressure washer will Peel stickers off


----------



## Bauman (Aug 20, 2010)

Awesome what he use to biuld it any more info would be muchly appriecated thanks
Bauman


----------



## old griz rider (Oct 22, 2010)

twisted custom atv is testing thier 6" lift now. should be on market in about a month.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

Get a Rubberdown Customs lift and be done with it, suspension is a tricky game to "guessin" at. Yes, the hair dryer is perfect for peeling stickers.


----------



## old griz rider (Oct 22, 2010)

check out twisted custom brute lift and can am lift. you will see the quality.check what everybody is saying about the lifts. check the quality of catvos and gorilla talk to people who have rode with these lifts. them decide. they all have thier good points.
or get a 2" lift and watch from the kiddie pool.
:haha:


----------

